# iPad messagerie



## italian13 (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Lorsque je reçois mes message je n'arrive plus à en voir le contenu alors que j'y arrivais avant.
Si je fait transférer ou répondre je peux les visualiser !
Le compte est configuré en imap
Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## italian13 (9 Novembre 2011)

J'ai réinitialisé et ça marche !


----------

